# Paph Paradise



## abax (Dec 16, 2019)

Where is this vendor located? I took a short peek at the
website, but apparently missed the location of the business.


----------



## Ray (Dec 17, 2019)

California.

Dave is a Canadian oenologist and/or viticulturist. As the wine world is not particularly prolific in Canada (although some of those I've had in the Niagara region are quite good), he and his wife relocated to California several years ago.


----------



## abax (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you Ray.


----------



## Heather (Dec 21, 2019)

He is near Sacramento. They have nice plants at our local show but pricey.


----------

